# Two litters butched, two different methods



## Tara Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

Thought i would share our first two experience with dispatching litters...

My husband and i dispatched out first rabbits about a month ago using the cervical dislocation method.

I was extremely nervous about how it was going to go. The 'death' part didnt bother me, it was worrying that we would do it wrong and the bunnies would suffer.

We made a 'rabbit wringer' type device out of rebar. However, i thought the pieces were too large and it ended up causing some bruising on the shoulder meat.

The first bunny we did my husband took the head clean off! There was blood everywhere! Then the second bunny freaked out half way and we had to do it twice - that was not fun! But even though it wasn't instant the bunny suffered for under 30 seconds (it felt like a lifetime for me). The next 4 went fairly more smoothly.

Yesterday we dispatched our second litter using a .22 rifle. We put each bunny in a box and shot it in the back of the head. Far more bloody than on the YouTube videos. But i preferred this method far more. I was much less nervous about things going wrong. I also liked it more because i could do all the handling of the bunny and they seemed completely oblivious as to what was going on.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey good job!! you got it done! My brother made us a rabbit wringer as well wich is what we use I agree that it seems bad, but I have noticed that if I do it and DH takes care of cutting the head off right after I pull it there is little to no bruseing because the blood does not sit in the neck as long.. But know he went to do two by himself a moth after we did our first litter he had some problems ( he for got how to use the wringer) so glad I was not outside but I had to go out and help him finnish the job so it was less stress on all sides...

But great job!! I love to hear us girls getting out hands dirty!!! lol grose!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Make sure the guy that patented the rabbit wringer doesn't know you made one, he will email you very upset about it


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

yes good point!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Make sure the guy that patented the rabbit wringer doesn't know you made one, he will email you very upset about it


I don't think he has grounds for complaint unless one tries to sell it. Making it for one's own use has to be legal... who can possibly know about every invention out there? Some duplication would be bound to happen.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Make sure the guy that patented the rabbit wringer doesn't know you made one, he will email you very upset about it


My reply to him would be "Not everyone has $62 to spend on a device that cost me $4 to make" I would also mention that I made 13 homemade rebar rabbit snappers for family free of charge too.

Also to the OP
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXAhzfqhMNE&feature=relmfu[/ame]
This guy made a simple wood kill board that works VERY well. I used it for me nephew as it gave him the leverage he needed at 8. Sad part is he handled his first butcher better than I did :/ My sister seems to love the idea of having him understand where his food comes from, she is the girliest girl you will ever meet which is why it surprises me.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Right on Twist.....and I ain't selling it and it was made outta some scrap that was lying around so...


----------

